# طرق التشغيل الحديثه



## محمد عبدالله أربجي (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم...
الإخوه أعضاء المنتدى، اريد بحث عن طرق التشغيل الحديثه مقارنه مع الطرق غير الحديثه..
يفضل أن يكون باللغه العربيه..
وجزاكم الله خيرا..​


----------

